# 29 EVERGLADES tower w/controls delivered



## Breeze Fabricators

Crows nest fresh from the powdercoaters








Finished and in the water








Happy customer pulling away from the dock!








The mad dash bolting everything on.
It was fabed as bolt ons so it could all be powdercoated.


----------



## Realtor

thats a NICE rig right there!


----------



## Biller48

You guys are the "HEAT" once again. Great lookin rig!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MrFish

That's a great looking tower!! Why wasn't the customer in it when he pulled away??


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

He is behind the windscreen on the starboard side. Seatrails to instruct how to shift from upper to lower controls ect.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

That is a sweet boat.


----------

